# Camping and Trout



## nick220 (May 28, 2011)

My husband and I are trying to find somewhere in N Ga mountains where we can camp, swim, raft and trout fish next weekend.  We would like to go somewhere with nice big spaced out campsites for a bit of seclusion,  NO RV's.  You know, real roughfin it.  Any suggestions are helpful at this point.  Thanks!


----------



## Fletch_W (May 28, 2011)

Montana.


----------



## nick220 (May 28, 2011)

I wish


----------



## 243Savage (May 28, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Montana.



You rang?   



I used to take the kid up to Suches and the Rock Creek area by the hatchery.  That might be an option for the camping and fishing.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (May 29, 2011)

Suches is nice we like around winfield scott, and you can always hike back into cooper's.  going to be hard to find a real roughin it spot unless you pack it in back on a wma or national forest.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 29, 2011)

noontootla creek is smaller but nice, deep hole on the toccoa river will have some rv's, cooper creek nearby will,too, but downstream from the cooper creek store that sits on the hwy and has the stream behind it, go left out of the store, on the paved hwy around 1/2 mile if memory serves, take first forest service rd to left, follow around 4 miles to dead end on a ridge top, then you can walk down straight to Toccoa River to swinging bridge to figure out your next move. With a ton of gear its tough because the walk is rather steep in places but water is on three sides of you from the ridge top parking lot. 

Back in the day when i used to go regularly I always kept and constantly referenced a map of the Chattahoochee NF, available at ranger stations for a few bucks. Anywhere in green is far game to camp or fish, unless noted by signs of course. Find big water or seldom hit places then figure out a way to get there.

from Clayton Ga, head east to camp at Earl's Ford right on the Chattoga, you do have to drive thru a sizeable creek to get there..maybe up to your mid door. So no cjance of rv's but not many campsites, either. Also, same area, West Fork Chattoga river is really nice.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 29, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> from Clayton Ga, head east to camp at Earl's Ford right on the Chattoga, you do have to drive thru a sizeable creek to get there..maybe up to your mid door. So no cjance of rv's but not many campsites, either.



The scientists say there aren't any trout there because the summertime water temperatures get too warm to hold enough oxygen needed by the trout. What has been your experience downstream from Hwy 28?


----------



## nick220 (May 29, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> noontootla creek is smaller but nice, deep hole on the toccoa river will have some rv's, cooper creek nearby will,too, but downstream from the cooper creek store that sits on the hwy and has the stream behind it, go left out of the store, on the paved hwy around 1/2 mile if memory serves, take first forest service rd to left, follow around 4 miles to dead end on a ridge top, then you can walk down straight to Toccoa River to swinging bridge to figure out your next move. With a ton of gear its tough because the walk is rather steep in places but water is on three sides of you from the ridge top parking lot.
> 
> Back in the day when i used to go regularly I always kept and constantly referenced a map of the Chattahoochee NF, available at ranger stations for a few bucks. Anywhere in green is far game to camp or fish, unless noted by signs of course. Find big water or seldom hit places then figure out a way to get there.
> 
> from Clayton Ga, head east to camp at Earl's Ford right on the Chattoga, you do have to drive thru a sizeable creek to get there..maybe up to your mid door. So no cjance of rv's but not many campsites, either. Also, same area, West Fork Chattoga river is really nice.



Ive been thinking about Chattoga.  Are all of the campsites along the river also along the road or is there a big hike to get to the sites?  How do I get to Earl's Ford  and West Fork from Clayton?


----------



## jigman29 (May 30, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> The scientists say there aren't any trout there because the summertime water temperatures get too warm to hold enough oxygen needed by the trout. What has been your experience downstream from Hwy 28?



I have caught trout all the way down the river to lake tugalloo.Granted,when the water temps get hot late in the summer it gets tough but they are still there.


----------

